# Buying a new used car. Need advice...Infiniti, Dodge or Lexus?



## sajid.rko1 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello. I recently sold my Ford Edge 2L and now looking to buy a used car on auto finance. Budget is 70-80k, max 90k. I have a family of 4- me wife and 2 small kids. I want to upgrade to a full size SUV with a luxurious interior. Fuel economy is a consideration but not a serious one as I live in Abu Dhabi UAE.
After days of research and overthinking I have finalized below models-
1. Infiniti QX80/ QX60
2. Dodge Durango
3. Lexus LX/RX models
4. GMC Acadia
5. Jeep Grand Cherokee

Below are the conditions that I'm looking to satisfy-
1. Low to average maintenance cost
2. Cost of extended warranty
3. Low to average cost/easy availability of spare parts.

My first love was Pajero and FJ cruiser. I disregarded both- Pajero coz of it's outdated looks and lack of luxury and FJ coz people say it's cramped.

Please advice regarding the 5 models above. Basically my plan is to buy either direct from owners through apps like carswitch or sites like yallamotor. I will choose a car with mileage max till 80-90k, thence I plan to go for extended warranty. Other option, If I buy from Al Futtaim, does their 1 year service cover everything including spare parts? Al Futtaim is pricier as they sell on profit, but I don't mind if they cover everything.

I have heard Infiniti having reliability issues, but it's Nissan in the end so I'm confused. For Dodge, I want to know how costly is maintenance and spare parts. How much do they charge for extended warranty? Lexus is a great choice and maintenance and spares ar cheap but availability is less right now and it mostly goes over 100k. GMC I have no idea as well as Jeep.

Looking forward to your good advice.


----------

